# I think it might be time to move on.



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

I have been here for nearly a year now (it feels like much longer) and I have come to realise that exposure to everyone's way-out thoughts over time has cumulated inside me and I actually don't think it is helping anymore. There has obviously been the good times, where people got cured and I've been inspired and many have genuinely helped me and I cannot thank those of you enough. You may not have ever realised that you touched my life, but you did.
Now though, I still have this disorder, whether I am on here or not. With leaving, I wouldn't get support from those who know about DP best but I *would* be free of all the negative ideas and feelings that I take on from others here. It's those that damage me and I think they now outweigh the benefits for me.

It's a personal and in a way selfish decision to want to leave, but I am considering it and I am not sure what my decision is yet.

I think it's just time to move on.
If anyone want to keep in touch off here, I have Skype that I use for text chat that I would happily give you, just PM me









I know I sounds like a goodbye but I may hang around a little still, so it isn't official. Thanks everyone, for being awesome and I wish you the VERY best of luck with your recoveries! Actually luck is for losers, you guys are hard as nails, you can do it alone







Hugs!!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

It's not selfish to decide what direction you take your life next. Loyalty is an important quality ... but loyalty to people is more important than to an anonymous forum (translate: don't feel guilt).

There can be a free-for-all anarchy to sort through. Seems many people have the 'cure' ... if you just do it *their *way.

But the positives have been great. And there has been good info to be found.

We live is a world where it has become politically incorrect to have a solid view about anything. Can make it hard for some to choose an identity. But identity is a definition you write from within ... no need to choose to be like others. So, even outside this forum, don't let people's confusion become yours. Collect the positive and make it your garden.

So before this become too philosophical (way-out thoughts), lol - - - Take care ... feel well ... and maybe we'll hear from you more


----------

